# Getting summer ready. PART 2 - June



## helen_beee

Now we are in June I thought it would be a good idea to update our goals. I lost 4lbs in May and we lost over 2 stone combined!

This month as well as focusing on weight I think it would be beneficial to focus on other things such as inches and bf%.

Happy slimming ladies :thumbup:

*helen_bee*
Currently weigh - 137lbs
Want to weigh - 133lbs
So I would like to lose 4lbs, but I would like to overall tone up and have a bf% of around 22% going in to July. I would also like to fit into a size 10 comfortably.



Spoiler
In exactly 5 weeks it will be the 1st of June and I wanted to start a thread to help me with motivation to get summer ready (motivation for me and others if they are interested). I hope some of you ladies want to join me because even though I have been working really hard the past few months I am starting to lose motivation now. If you do want to join me then I could update the front page with how much you want to lose in those 5 weeks and we can do weekly updates on progress. I'm going to give myself new challenges each week - either focused on physical activity or eating which others can join if they so wish. Anyone interested?


*helen_bee*
Currently weigh - 141lbs (bmi 22.7)
Want to weigh - 135lbs (bmi of 21.5)
Have to lose - 6lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *1lb*. _Wk2_ - *1lb* (2lbs). _Wk3_ - 0lbs(2lbs). _Wk4_ - *2lbs* (4lbs). _Wk5_ - 0lbs(4lbs).

*mrsswaffer*
Currently weigh - 132lbs (approx)
Want to weigh - 126lbs (approx)
Have to lose - 6lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *3lbs*. _Wk5_ - *5lbs*(8lb).

*sausages*
Currently weigh - 146lbs (bmi 24.9)
Want to weigh - 133lbs (bmi of 22.8)
Have to lose - 13lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *1.2lbs*. _Wk3_ - *1lbs*. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*caz_hills*
Currently weigh - 132lbs (approx)
Want to weigh - 122lbs (approx)
Have to lose - 10lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *2lbs*. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *3lbs*. _Wk5_ - *1lbs*(6lbs).

*sevonofnine*
Currently weigh - 140lbs (approx)
Want to weigh - 125lbs (approx)
Have to lose - 15lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*lou_lou*
Currently weigh - 143lbs (approx)
Want to weigh - 133lbs (approx)
Have to lose - 10lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*swissie*
Currently weigh - 124lbs 
Want to weigh - 112lbs 
Have to lose - 12lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *0.5lbs*. _Wk3_ - *1.5lbs*. _Wk4_ - *1.5lbs*. _Wk5_ - *.

*Twinks*
Currently weigh - 154lbs 
Want to weigh - 144lbs 
Have to lose - 10lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *2lbs*. _Wk3_ - 1lbs(3lbs). _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*beth_terri*
Currently weigh - 174lbs (bmi 26.46)
Want to weigh - 140lbs (bmi 21.29_
Have to lose - 34lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *3.5lbs*. _Wk2_ - *4lbs*. _Wk3_ - +2lbs. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*Keyval*
Currently weigh - 126lbs 
Want to weigh - 112lbs 
Have to lose - 14lbs
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *5.5lbs*. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*hellohefalump*
Currently weigh - 75kg 
Want to weigh - 65kg
Have to lose - 10kg
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.

*wamommy*
Currently weigh - 
Want to weigh - 
Have to lose - 
*Weight lost*
_Wk1_ - *. _Wk2_ - *. _Wk3_ - *. _Wk4_ - *. _Wk5_ - *.
​


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo!! :happydance: I will be the first to join you. :) You have worked very hard recently, so well done you!

I am not entirely sure what I weigh right now, but for me, it's more about fitness abd toning up than weight. Ideally, I'd want to be 9st or under, and the last time I weighed myself I was 9st 6lbs, so not a lot to lose really.

I plan to use the striiv app to track my steps daily, and tone up with a postnatal Pilates DVD, though I haven't bought one just yet! Walking and breastfeeding seem to be working for weight loss so far. :) Oh, and carrying around a clingy 10-week-old can't hurt!


----------



## sausages

Hi there, i'd like to join in too! :)

I'm halfway through the 30 day shred and i'm pleased with the results so far. Here are my stats...

Today's weight: 146lbs (24.9 bmi)
Ideal weight: 133lbs (22.8 bmi) 

I'd like to see what everyone else is doing cause i need to choose something to continue with after the 30 day shred is over. :)


----------



## helen_beee

I've updated the first post with our details.



mrsswaffer said:


> I am not entirely sure what I weigh right now, but for me, it's more about fitness abd toning up than weight. Ideally, I'd want to be 9st or under, and the last time I weighed myself I was 9st 6lbs, so not a lot to lose really.

I'm definitely more for toning and take regular measurements but I would like to get my weight down as well. I want to find out my body fat percentage as well, I'm aiming for low 20s. I also have pictures from the beginning of the year and before I started Ripped to post when I feel up to it! 



sausages said:


> Hi there, i'd like to join in too! :)
> 
> I'm halfway through the 30 day shred and i'm pleased with the results so far.
> 
> I'd like to see what everyone else is doing cause i need to choose something to continue with after the 30 day shred is over. :)

30DS really is fantastic, RI30 is similar but a bit more difficult, I couldn't have managed it without doing the shred so I fully recommend it. I plan to do 6 week 6 pack once I've finished RI30 to work on my core a bit more. I also do zumba most days and find that really effective for calorie burn. 


For some additional information on my diet/exercise plan - I don't diet per se but I use myfitnesspal to track my calories and have lost 21lbs since I started tracking at the beginning of February. I don't restrict my food in any way but by calories, if I want something I earn back the calories so I can eat it. I drink a large glass of water before every meal as well to fill me up and drink 2 pints on a morning. Oh and as well as zumba and RI30 I'm also doing the 30 day squat challenge. 

Trying to decide what challenge to set myself this week!


----------



## sausages

Wow, 21 lbs is brill! I've used myfitnesspal too, but always get slack with it. How do you enter your 30DS into it though? 

I love your water tips. I need to up my intake, so thanks for that! I'm up for joining you in a challenge! :)


----------



## caz_hills

Please cna I join too? I lost all my baby weight and then when I went back to work a year ago, it's just crept back on.

I want to lose a stone:

Caz:
Currently weigh - 132lbs (approx)
Want to weigh - 122lbs (approx)
Have to lose - 1 stone

Can I join?!?! xxx


----------



## helen_beee

sausages said:


> Wow, 21 lbs is brill! I've used myfitnesspal too, but always get slack with it. How do you enter your 30DS into it though?
> 
> I love your water tips. I need to up my intake, so thanks for that! I'm up for joining you in a challenge! :)

To be completely honest I just entered 30DS as 100 calories as I couldn't work out how else to input it and didn't want to overestimate how much I was burning. I do the same with RI30. I'm thinking of some sort of ab/core challenge as I'm already doing a lower body one. I hate the taste of water but I feel like it's really helping to curb my appetite.



caz_hills said:


> Please cna I join too? I lost all my baby weight and then when I went back to work a year ago, it's just crept back on.
> 
> I want to lose a stone:
> 
> Caz:
> Currently weigh - 132lbs (approx)
> Want to weigh - 122lbs (approx)
> Have to lose - 1 stone
> 
> Can I join?!?! xxx

Of course you can :happydance: I'll add your details to the first post xx


----------



## sevenofnine

I certainly will join in!

I currently weigh about 140lbs, and would like to get down to 125lbs. Whether that's possible or not... we'll see!! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, these are the apps I'm going to use from today:
striiv - to count my steps throughout the day
My Fitness Pal - to track what I'm eating
iDrated - to track my water intake
Run Keeper - in case I want to do a little run (but I don't think I will!)

:)


----------



## helen_beee

sevenofnine said:


> I certainly will join in!
> 
> I currently weigh about 140lbs, and would like to get down to 125lbs. Whether that's possible or not... we'll see!! :haha:

Anything is possible if you want it enough, we'll get you there!



*Week 1 - Ab Challenge (for those who are interested)*

*Monday*
30 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
30 seconds side plank (each side)
10 crunches
10 reverse crunches
10 longarm/pike crunches
10 bicycle crunches
10 crunch and hovers

*Tuesday*
45 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
30 seconds side plank (each side)
20 crunches
20 reverse crunches
20 longarm/pike crunches
20 bicycle crunches
20 crunch and hovers

*Wednesday*
45 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
45 seconds side plank (each side)
30 crunches
30 reverse crunches
30 longarm/pike crunches
30 bicycle crunches
30 crunch and hovers

*Thursday*
1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
45 seconds side plank (each side)
40 crunches
40 reverse crunches
40 longarm/pike crunches
40 bicycle crunches
40 crunch and hovers

*Friday*
1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
1 minute side plank (each side)
50 crunches
50 reverse crunches
50 longarm/pike crunches
50 bicycle crunches
50 crunch and hovers

*Saturday*
1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows) 
1 minute side plank (each side)
100 crunches
100 reverse crunches
100 longarm/pike crunches
100 bicycle crunches
100 crunch and hovers


----------



## helen_beee

mrsswaffer said:


> So, these are the apps I'm going to use from today:
> striiv - to count my steps throughout the day
> My Fitness Pal - to track what I'm eating
> iDrated - to track my water intake
> Run Keeper - in case I want to do a little run (but I don't think I will!)
> 
> :)

Looks good  My username on myfitnesspal is helen_beee if you want to add me xx


----------



## sausages

I'm up for the challenge! Might be tough alongside the shred but ill give it a whirl!! 

I tried to add you on mfp, but I can only add by email or Facebook. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## helen_beee

sausages said:


> I'm up for the challenge! Might be tough alongside the shred but ill give it a whirl!!
> 
> I tried to add you on mfp, but I can only add by email or Facebook. Am I doing it wrong?

It's rather confusing to add people by username. You need to click on 'profile' at the top of the screen and then 'find members'. Then there is a space to type in the username/

The first couple of days shouldn't be so bad but it escalates quickly, but doing a challenge is pointless if it isn't challenging! I'm doing RI30 and a 30 day squat challenge so finding time won't be easy but we can encourage each other  xx


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls,

Love the abs routine - I really should try that as it sounds managable in the evening once I'm back from work and Ajay is in bed.

Have done quite well this weekend, two runs and eaten quite well so fingers crossed this week will be better! I'm worse at work I find as I nibble on sweets and at home I have more self-discipline! x


----------



## caz_hills

helen_beee said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> I certainly will join in!
> 
> I currently weigh about 140lbs, and would like to get down to 125lbs. Whether that's possible or not... we'll see!! :haha:
> 
> Anything is possible if you want it enough, we'll get you there!
> 
> 
> 
> *Week 1 - Ab Challenge (for those who are interested)*
> 
> *Monday*
> 30 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 30 seconds side plank (each side)
> 10 crunches
> 10 reverse crunches
> 10 longarm/pike crunches
> 10 bicycle crunches
> 10 crunch and hovers
> 
> *Tuesday*
> 45 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 30 seconds side plank (each side)
> 20 crunches
> 20 reverse crunches
> 20 longarm/pike crunches
> 20 bicycle crunches
> 20 crunch and hovers
> 
> *Wednesday*
> 45 seconds normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 45 seconds side plank (each side)
> 30 crunches
> 30 reverse crunches
> 30 longarm/pike crunches
> 30 bicycle crunches
> 30 crunch and hovers
> 
> *Thursday*
> 1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 45 seconds side plank (each side)
> 40 crunches
> 40 reverse crunches
> 40 longarm/pike crunches
> 40 bicycle crunches
> 40 crunch and hovers
> 
> *Friday*
> 1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 1 minute side plank (each side)
> 50 crunches
> 50 reverse crunches
> 50 longarm/pike crunches
> 50 bicycle crunches
> 50 crunch and hovers
> 
> *Saturday*
> 1 minute normal plank (in ab hold - on elbows)
> 1 minute side plank (each side)
> 100 crunches
> 100 reverse crunches
> 100 longarm/pike crunches
> 100 bicycle crunches
> 100 crunch and hoversClick to expand...


Blimey, the Saturday seems horrific!!!!!! Will try and give it a go. My tummy is VERY wobbly! x


----------



## helen_beee

Day 1 of the ab challenge done and it was harder than I thought it would be. But in fairness to myself I did it at the end of Ripped (after all circuits but before cool down) and I'd done my squats (140) before I started Ripped. I think towards the back end of the week (and definitely Saturday!) I'll have to do them in groups as I don't think my core can manage them all in one go! I did a quick zumba workout after all that was done for some calorie burning but don't like to do too much as I usually have a low calorie day on a Monday to make up for Sunday at Grandma's house! I tend to drink loads of water as well on a Monday so I suppose I'll burn extra calories going up and down the stairs all day to use the toilet :haha: Good luck today ladies xx


----------



## sevenofnine

I'm just doing the 30DS for now, but have started eating healthier recently as well. The first 15 days of the routine, I didn't really watch what I ate at all. Granted, my diet has always been pretty good, but I am pushing for it to be even better now!

My jeans are already fitting better after only 15 days! But considering they're my "fat" jeans, that still doesn't make me too happy... :haha:


----------



## helen_beee

sevenofnine said:


> I'm just doing the 30DS for now, but have started eating healthier recently as well. The first 15 days of the routine, I didn't really watch what I ate at all. Granted, my diet has always been pretty good, but I am pushing for it to be even better now!
> 
> My jeans are already fitting better after only 15 days! But considering they're my "fat" jeans, that still doesn't make me too happy... :haha:

Since I was about 20 years old I've dealt with the misery of my 'fat' jeans becoming my 'every day' jeans again and again, so every time a pair of 'every day' jeans become my 'fat' jeans I consider it a little win or a NSV (non-scale victory!). I think it's important to celebrate the little things  xx


----------



## helen_beee

To the ladies doing the ab challenge - did you wake up with your abs on fire as well this morning!?!? Ouchy, but I pushed through and did it again today. If I can feel it then it must be working :happydance:


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hi, haven't been on bnb for ages. I've got a 9 month old and am back at work now...can I join in too? I think I probably weigh about 143lb and want to be 133, but ill weigh myself in the morning. I got down to 138-139 but its crept up a little from snacking on naughty things at work. It's my wobbly belly that's the worst issue so will try the 1 week abs challenge from tomorrow! :) going to join a gym next week too...!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Welcome lou_lou. :)


----------



## helen_beee

lou_lou1979 said:


> Hi, haven't been on bnb for ages. I've got a 9 month old and am back at work now...can I join in too? I think I probably weigh about 143lb and want to be 133, but ill weigh myself in the morning. I got down to 138-139 but its crept up a little from snacking on naughty things at work. It's my wobbly belly that's the worst issue so will try the 1 week abs challenge from tomorrow! :) going to join a gym next week too...!

Hey lou_lou, I shall add you to the first post. I'm having a lot of success with the ab challenge, I can really feel it working - and by that I mean my abs are burning! I'm already working on an upper body challenge for after this one, mainly comprising arms/shoulders but I wanna keep some focus on the core after all this hard work on them. Good luck with your weigh loss / fitness goals :thumbup: I'm really looking forward my weigh-in tomorrow (for a change) xx


----------



## caz_hills

Welcome Lou_Lou!

I lost 2lbs!!!!! Yay!!!!!! So pleased.... we can do it girls. xxx


----------



## sausages

I have totally copped out on the abs challenge! I didn't even start it. To be fair I looked at it and thought that there was no way I could keep up with 30 day shred plus that, so I didn't bother.

I've been using mfp better though and trying to remain in my calories this past few days. I keep weighing myself and I am not loosing, but I need to eat better a while for that to kick in I'm guessing. My diet is usually crap. 

Anyone do cheat days?

AF is due today or tomorrow so everything is a bit tougher at the minute.


----------



## helen_beee

caz_hills said:


> Welcome Lou_Lou!
> 
> I lost 2lbs!!!!! Yay!!!!!! So pleased.... we can do it girls. xxx

Well done! I'll have to update the front page with our first success :thumbup:



sausages said:


> I have totally copped out on the abs challenge! I didn't even start it. To be fair I looked at it and thought that there was no way I could keep up with 30 day shred plus that, so I didn't bother.
> 
> I've been using mfp better though and trying to remain in my calories this past few days. I keep weighing myself and I am not loosing, but I need to eat better a while for that to kick in I'm guessing. My diet is usually crap.
> 
> Anyone do cheat days?
> 
> AF is due today or tomorrow so everything is a bit tougher at the minute.


The ab challenge has been tougher than I thought it would be but I try to do it before ripped when I do my squats so I can't lose my motivation. Luckily I have an easy baby and he likes to watch me exercising, I managed to squeeze in a Billy Blanks workout and some zumba this morning as well. I am dreading tomorrow though so many crunches to get through :-/ 

MFP has helped me so much, I wouldn't be where I am without it. I only weigh myself once a week so I can notice any change, and don't forget af bloats you so you could have lost weight only it's not showing thanks to af. 

I do sometimes cheat, but for every cheat day I have I do a 500 cal day to make up for it, I don't ever deny myself something I just make sure I earn back the calories (either through exercise or taking them from another day!) xx


----------



## swissie

Can I join too? I still haven't lost my pregnancy weight gain and have lost no weight for a year - I'm hoping that if I post here, I'll force myself to finally shift some weight and fit into some of my old clothes. I'm currently 124lbs and would like to get down to 112lbs. I plan on doing the 5/2 fasting diet (I'm not very good on motivating myself to exercise, do plenty of chasing my toddler though).


----------



## helen_beee

I lost 1lb this week, but most importantly my stomach is significantly flatter - I don't look in the mirror and want to cry any more!!!



swissie said:


> Can I join too? I still haven't lost my pregnancy weight gain and have lost no weight for a year - I'm hoping that if I post here, I'll force myself to finally shift some weight and fit into some of my old clothes. I'm currently 124lbs and would like to get down to 112lbs. I plan on doing the 5/2 fasting diet (I'm not very good on motivating myself to exercise, do plenty of chasing my toddler though).

Of course, I shall add you to the first post


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> Anyone do cheat days?

My lovely husband brought home fast food for dinner last night... so I ate TERRIBLY yesterday.

That, and I don't feel like exercising today. :coffee:

Rest day, perhaps? Although it'd be pretty silly to do it today as it's my last day of 30DS Level 2!!!!


----------



## sausages

I'm planning on starting to walk again. I have a circuit round the village that takes exactly an hour and I just put my music on an walk fast. It really annoyed me when the wether got crap and the days darker so I couldn't do it anymore. Looking forward to starting it back up! 

I think once I've finished 30DS I will do my walking or zumba every day for cardio and maybe try six week six pack or something that my friend has offered to lend me. 

Hopefully I will stick with mfp too, cause its a brilliant tool!


----------



## helen_beee

Anyone fancy doing this weeks challenge? I was going to do something focused on arms/shoulders but thanks to the weather report I'm going to challenge myself to go walking (in the lovely sunshine) every day next week. Not much of a challenge to some but I have become a bit of a recluse over the winter and need to get me and the LO out of the house. I'm still going to integrate a bit of core work to maintain my hard work from last week. Also I am going to aim to meet my macros (on mfp) every single day. Anyone on mfp can update us of their progress on this. Anyone in? xx


----------



## caz_hills

Helen bee you are soooo focused I love it as its motivating me too!

Had a bad day yesterday as the in laws came for dinner and we had pudding. Must try better today!

I'm up for walking more this week :)


----------



## sausages

I think I can try walking next week! :)


----------



## Twinks

Please can I join this thread! I'm in desperate need for motivation :'-( It's a year after my LO was born now and I'm still 10lbd heavier and weigh 11 stone (I'm 5ft8). I would love to be back to my original weight as my old clothes still don't fit. Today I will start my getting summer ready with you ladies of that's ok :0) I'm going to run on the treadmill later! I'm so unfit though lol!


----------



## helen_beee

Oh. My. God. I take back every nice thing I have ever said about Jillian Michaels, she is pure evil! Today was day 1 of week 4 RI30 and it was brutal. I woke up with a cold so that hasn't helped but I figured I might as well persevere seeing as I've made it to the last week (although thinking of doing an addition week afterwards). Good thing I did my squats and crunches before I did it because I am incapable of moving now! I usually follow with a zumba workout but I just can't face it, oh well it's bank holiday so I can have a bit of a break (although I shouldn't because my diet is also on a break!).



caz_hills said:


> Helen bee you are soooo focused I love it as its motivating me too!
> 
> Had a bad day yesterday as the in laws came for dinner and we had pudding. Must try better today!
> 
> I'm up for walking more this week :)

My main focus is my little brothers 18th birthday party in a couple of weeks, I want to hold my own against a bunch of skinny minnies who don't even know what cellulite is :wacko: Plus I want to be healthy and I want to feel good about myself. Don't worry about the occasional bad days, I have plenty of them but I try to even it out.



Twinks said:


> Please can I join this thread! I'm in desperate need for motivation :'-( It's a year after my LO was born now and I'm still 10lbd heavier and weigh 11 stone (I'm 5ft8). I would love to be back to my original weight as my old clothes still don't fit. Today I will start my getting summer ready with you ladies of that's ok :0) I'm going to run on the treadmill later! I'm so unfit though lol!

More the merrier, I'll add you to the first post. Join in with the challenges if you want, I did the ab challenge last week and could really feel it working, this week is all about walking and macros (especially keeping my fat down).

Good luck with week 2 ladies! xx


----------



## Twinks

Thanks for adding me! I'm going to go for the ab challenge week as my stomach really needs some major toning! Been for an hour and a half walk so far today in the lovely UK sunshine :0)


----------



## helen_beee

Oooopsie, I've been so naughty with food the past few days :nope: No more chocolate all week!


----------



## caz_hills

Me too Helen! Eaten way too much this weekend although I did do the shred today so don't feel too guilty!


----------



## Twinks

I ate a lot over the weekend too but was good yesterday. Did the an challenge yesterday and went for a run. The ab challenge I found hard so think it will be interesting by Saturday lol ;-) This thread is fab- keep going ladies! X


----------



## helen_beee

My nephew (2 and half) got dropped off at the crack of dawn so I am going to have to wait until they both go down for an afternoon nap to do my exercise. In the meantime though we are going to get out walking. Going to try and stay on track with my food.


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hi, I just joined my fitness pal and my username is lou_lou1979. I walk to train station for work so will put that on mfp, will be interesting to see what effect it has :)


----------



## sevenofnine

@Helen_beee - You aren't instilling confidence in me to start RI30 after the 30DS!!! I'm afraid now!

After a 3 day hiatus due to various issues, I am back on track and have exercised today. Yay... :coffee:

I HATE YOU JILLIAN!


----------



## helen_beee

Today was hard, every bone in my body was screaming at me to not do RI30 today, but I did it anyway. I feel better mentally for doing it but physically week 4 is really hard to do! But if it was easy then you wouldn't get results. Well done for getting back on it sevenofnine, I always have a hard time getting back into it after a day or two break. I don't expect a loss at the end of this week because I ate so bad over the weekend but want to at least maintain xx


----------



## swissie

Hi everyone, you all sound like you're doing lots of exercise. I took my toddler swimming today, does that count? lol. 

Had a fast day yesterday - ate only raw veg -you can literally eat plateloads of raw veg to make up 200 odd calories- 1 chicken leg and half a muffin (bad me!). Was not nearly as bad as I expected and by the evening I didn't feel particularly hungry. Ate normally today (though had another rhubarb crumble muffin and added custard - argghh, my sweet tooth is horrendous), Thursday will be the next fast day and will weigh myself on Sunday. I've even given up milk and sugar in my coffee. Please let me fit into my pretty dresses by summer.


----------



## caz_hills

Swissie I often thought about doing that fast diet - isn't it where you eat normally five days a week and fast for two?

You're inspiring me ladies! Did the shred yesterday and again today :) off work tomorrow so hope I don't eat too much! x


----------



## swissie

Yup it's the 5/2 diet, the fasting isn't too bad as you can still have anything as long as you only eat 500 calories and if you are like me and yearn for sweet things, at least you can have them the next day (made cakes again today as had friends with kids coming over, am rationing how many i eat though).


----------



## helen_beee

I've really been struggling this week and I assumed it was the step up to week 4 coupled with this little niggly cold. But it occurred to me today that perhaps my body is just reacting to all the crap I've eaten over the weekend! Definitely encourages me to eat better in the future, in fact I put all my sweet treats in a carrier bag and wrapped it up in duct tape so I can't eat any until I reach my goal. Still been doing ripped and walking every day but I'm really having to force myself into it.

@swissie I'm interested in doing 5:2 when I stop calorie counting every day, I want something maintainable. Let us know what you're losing xx


----------



## beth_terri

Can I join :) 

I'm doing slimming world. So far I've lost 25lbs. 

I currently weigh 174lbs with a bmi of 26.46

I want to get to 140lbs with a bmi of 21.29

34lbs to lose!!

Ps I'm not expecting to lose 35lbs by summer lol


----------



## caz_hills

Welcome beth_terri!

Argh had an awful eating day today - must get better tomorrow!


----------



## Keyval

Can I join . I'm 126 lbs and want to be 112lbs 

I need to lose a stone :) 
I'm so unmotivated at the moment . Iv got holidays booked for the 29th June so I need to get a move on ha


----------



## Twinks

swissie said:


> Hi everyone, you all sound like you're doing lots of exercise. I took my toddler swimming today, does that count? lol.
> 
> Had a fast day yesterday - ate only raw veg -you can literally eat plateloads of raw veg to make up 200 odd calories- 1 chicken leg and half a muffin (bad me!). Was not nearly as bad as I expected and by the evening I didn't feel particularly hungry. Ate normally today (though had another rhubarb crumble muffin and added custard - argghh, my sweet tooth is horrendous), Thursday will be the next fast day and will weigh myself on Sunday. I've even given up milk and sugar in my coffee. Please let me fit into my pretty dresses by summer.

Lol I've got a terribly sweet tooth too and a savoury one also!! Love crisps and chocolate- the two thins that are not helping my diet! 

I did day two of ab challenge yesterday and I have to say its making me very achey so must be working well ;-) went for an hour walk yesterday and walked for half an hour today. Can't see me losing much weight as I do tend to eat a lot :0( but I'm happy to somewhat tone a bit :0)


----------



## helen_beee

Welcome beth_terri and Keyval, I have added you to the first post. I remember you from way back in third tri - probably even sooner so lets lose this baby weight together!

I've really, really struggled this week. I've been doing RI30 every day, as well as walking every day and doing additional squats and ab exercises. I've also managed to get my eating controlled over the second half of this week but I've found it really difficult. Fighting to keep my motivation going and knowing I have to check in with you ladies is keeping me going, so thank you all for joining this thread :flower:

Weigh-in day tomorrow, I'm not expecting a loss, I just hope it's not a gain :dohh: xx


----------



## Keyval

I did the 30DS about 2 months ago but only lasted a week . I had no motivation . I have my holidays to work towards now because I don't wanna look crap in a bikini hah .


----------



## sausages

Well I'm now 0.2 lbs under my starting weight of 145lbs. Lol! I have lost loads of inches in the shred though so I'm still happy. I'm going to keep on going with more challenges and trying to eat a bit better. :)


----------



## sausages

Oooo I just noticed my starting weight on this was 146 lbs, so I have lost 1.2 since then! :) I get confused, because I jumped up from 145lbs to 150 the first week of the shred.


----------



## helen_beee

Well done sausages :thumbup: I lose another lb this week, I'm not sure how I managed it but I did so woohoo!

Any more weigh ins? xx


----------



## caz_hills

Well done girls! We don't have scales at home but I need to find some to weight in.

Not had a great few days. I did the shred at the start of the week but got busier at the end of the week.

Amazing job though girls!


----------



## beth_terri

I get weighed on Tuesdays so ill let you know then! Xx


----------



## sausages

Does anyone else weigh themselves every day? I get on the scales and take my waist, hips etc measurements as part of my morning routine, but I'm not sure if this is too obsessive! Lol!


----------



## beth_terri

sausages said:


> Does anyone else weigh themselves every day? I get on the scales and take my waist, hips etc measurements as part of my morning routine, but I'm not sure if this is too obsessive! Lol!

I weigh myself several times a day :/ it is obsessive but then depresses me haha. 

Anyway, when I weighed myself this morning it said I've lost 3lbs since Tuesday so should have a good loss by Tuesday :) that puts me at 2 stone under my start weight in Feb. Yay :).


----------



## sausages

Two stone?! Blummin eck, well done!! You must feel so good! :)

Glad it's not just me who obsesses. I used to weigh first thing in the morning, naked and before eating but after going to the loo so I would be as light as possible, but I changed that cause its got to be pretty inaccurate. Not I just do it after breakfast before my shower. Still nekkid though. Lol!


----------



## Twinks

I weighed myself yesterday and I've lost two pounds this week :0) I seem to lose these two pounds over the months and regain them like a yo yo so hope I can keep them off and then some! We've booked a holiday in September so I have a bikini date to work to now- a bikini... Eek!


----------



## caz_hills

When we had scales I'd weight myself every morning - I know people say you shouldn't be I liked it! Then our scales broke - doh! It feels more nerve wracking having to wait to weight in :) x


----------



## helen_beee

Well done twinks, I've added your loss to the first post :thumbup: You'll look fab in that bikini.

I couldn't deal with the stress of weighing myself every day, just doing it makes me feel sick and ties me up in knots, so I just do it once a week to minimise the worry.

Today is my no exercise day :happydance: so I'm staying in my pyjamas. Yesterday was my last day of RI30, just as I was about to press play there was a knock on the door and my sister had come to drop off my nephew for the day as she had to go into work (not expecting that) so for my workout I was accompanied by a 2 and a half year old trying to join in, with regular interruptions of "Helen funny" and "Helen silly". But nonetheless I got it done and I felt fantastic for getting through 4 weeks of Ripped. I must be a glutton for punishment though because I'm challenging myself to do another week of Ripped! Even though I've done it for the 4 weeks you're supposed to I'm gonna do another week so that I've done it 30 times and don't feel like I've cheated!

My proper challenge for this week is diet/nutrition based because of my bad week last week. Although I stayed within my calories each day and for all but one day my fat was below 30%, I'm going to focus more on staying within my calories (1310 a day - net) and watching my macros (carbs - 50%, fat - 30%, protein - 20%). I want to get at least one nice long walk in - weather permitting - and keep doing my daily squats and ab exercises. This will be a good week!

Good luck with week 3, lets see some good losses this week!


----------



## sausages

Ha ha! My kids are so used to seeing me do my shred dvd now they have lost interest. They did try to join in at first, but DD kept complaining that it was too hard. I was like YOU'RE telling ME! lol!

I'm going to have a good week this week. I officially start my new job tomorrow, so i am going to try really hard to watch what i eat since i will be sat at a desk for four hours a day. It will be interesting to see what happens with my exercise. I'm hoping to carry on doing the shred workouts at least three days a week. I'm thinking maybe level 1 Monday, 2, Wednesday and 3 on Friday with zumba and walking inbetween. I really need to watch my calories the most though. The last couple of days i didnt enter it all on mfp because i knew it'd be way over so i thought it pointless. I scanned my pick and mix sweets in last night (after i'd scoffed them) and nearly feinted!! 1080 calories for 250g!!! I know that's not a small amount of sweets, but i used to eat double that easily at least once a week. No wonder i got to be such a massive fatty!!!! :(

Anyhoo, i'm off upstairs to get in the shower now and do my final measurements and "after" pic for the shred. :)


----------



## swissie

Not so good weigh in today - lost 1/2 lb for the week - so at 123.5lbs, had done a sneaky weigh in on Weds and was 121lbs but unfortunately we went away this weekend to see relatives and the choices in restaurants were super meat and potato heavy and also ate Mcdonalds as it was a long drive back so undid all the good. Am going to be far more disciplined this week - no blow out days and cutting down on chocs and cakes. Well done everyone else for being way better behaved!


----------



## Keyval

So I lost 5.5 lbs since I last posted last week . Tbh I really dunno how . My weight seems to fluctuate alot . Anyway gonna try keep this going now as I cut out all junk from today on . Said I'd start Monday as I was at 2 parties this weekend and ate out alot . So I'm 120lbs now


----------



## helen_beee

Keyval said:


> So I lost 5.5 lbs since I last posted last week . Tbh I really dunno how . My weight seems to fluctuate alot . Anyway gonna try keep this going now as I cut out all junk from today on . Said I'd start Monday as I was at 2 parties this weekend and ate out alot . So I'm 120lbs now

Well done!


----------



## sausages

Keyval, 5.5lbs!!! Go you!!!! That's brilliant! :)

I just went back and did level 1 of the shred to see how "easy" it is now i've finished it and i can't believe the difference!! It was all so much easier than i remember it! :D

My eating is still not brilliant, but im in this for the long haul, so as long as my weight is taking a steady downward trend i'm not too fussed.


----------



## helen_beee

I've been doing so so good this week, burning lots of calories through exercise, fat is under 30%, protein is up and calories are under. But my mum has come for a visit and brought me lots of chocolate, this is of course great but I'm fighting the urge to binge and eat it all. I absolutely cannot eat it! I know it will take me way over my 30% and I'm determined to have a good week, the only thing keeping me sane is knowing I will have a little treat on Saturday if my weigh-in is good. How do you all fight the urge to eat all the foods! I have a major sweet tooth and live for chocolate, I gave it up for lent and was fine but since then I'm craving it oh so much. Help! xx


PS. My mum did comment on how great I'm looking, she lives quite far away so we don't see each other that often but said my weight loss was especially noticeable in my stomach (thank you ab challenge!)


----------



## beth_terri

Had my weigh in tonight... I lost 4lbs :)

So that gives me my 2 stone award and a total of 29lbs lost :)


----------



## sausages

Helen_beee, I have the worst sweet tooth ever!! I physically cannot let a day go by without eating sweets. It's been a million times harder to stop than smoking ever was!! And I've been quit that ten years now! 

Beth_terri, well done you! 29lbs is amazing, I bet you feel so much better in yourself now! :)


----------



## Twinks

helen_beee said:


> I've been doing so so good this week, burning lots of calories through exercise, fat is under 30%, protein is up and calories are under. But my mum has come for a visit and brought me lots of chocolate, this is of course great but I'm fighting the urge to binge and eat it all. I absolutely cannot eat it! I know it will take me way over my 30% and I'm determined to have a good week, the only thing keeping me sane is knowing I will have a little treat on Saturday if my weigh-in is good. How do you all fight the urge to eat all the foods! I have a major sweet tooth and live for chocolate, I gave it up for lent and was fine but since then I'm craving it oh so much. Help! xx
> 
> 
> PS. My mum did comment on how great I'm looking, she lives quite far away so we don't see each other that often but said my weight loss was especially noticeable in my stomach (thank you ab challenge!)

Well done Helen_bee on having a good week :0) I know what you mean about chocolate as I've just had three squares of Cadburys chocolate. Went for a walk after with the dog lol but unlikely I burnt it all back off!!


----------



## Sarah Cece

Keyval said:


> So I lost 5.5 lbs since I last posted last week . Tbh I really dunno how . My weight seems to fluctuate alot . Anyway gonna try keep this going now as I cut out all junk from today on . Said I'd start Monday as I was at 2 parties this weekend and ate out alot . So I'm 120lbs now

Well done.:thumbup:


----------



## helen_beee

Totally gutted that I haven'y lost any weight this week, if anything I've put a little bit on. Don't know how it happened as I worked so hard, I never went over on my calories, being doing RI30 and walking and hour long zumba workouts :cry: I hit my macro challenege at 48% carbs, 27% fat and 25% protein. I mainly ate clean, lots of veggies, NO chocolate. Really disappointed in myself and wondering what I should do for next week. I've still got to do my last day of RI30 today but I'm feeling so unmotivated now. Hope you all have better results than me xx


----------



## beth_terri

helen_beee said:


> Totally gutted that I haven'y lost any weight this week, if anything I've put a little bit on. Don't know how it happened as I worked so hard, I never went over on my calories, being doing RI30 and walking and hour long zumba workouts :cry: I hit my macro challenege at 48% carbs, 27% fat and 25% protein. I mainly ate clean, lots of veggies, NO chocolate. Really disappointed in myself and wondering what I should do for next week. I've still got to do my last day of RI30 today but I'm feeling so unmotivated now. Hope you all have better results than me xx

Totm? Working out harder than usual therefore water retention/muscle gain? Sometimes weightloss just stops then I bet next week will be really good! 

I had an Indian with friends last night. Feel so bloody guilty I don't think there's a more unhealthy food I could have eaten!! X


----------



## helen_beee

Can't blame it on TOTM unfortunately because I don't get AF (bf then implant). I'm hoping next week I get better results but I'm going on holiday over the bank holiday so that's not going to be good! Don't know what to do next week, whether I should up my exercise or mix it up a bit, continue to eat clean or eat whatever I want as long as it's in my calories. Beth_terri I love a good curry, another one of my weaknesses!

I posted my Ripped in 30 results in the other thread but I thought I might as well post them in here as well -

I did 4 weeks at each level (6 days a week). And then I did an additional week of 6 days (mixture of levels) to make my total up to 30 days. (For anyone thinking of doing RI30 you don't have to do a total of 30 days, just the 4 weeks, but I wanted to do the extra.

Starting weight - 143lbs
Finishing weight - 139lbs
Loss of 4lbs (not fantastic but it's better than a gain)


*Measurements before RI30 -*
Thighs - 21.5inch
Upper waist - 31inch
Lower waist - 34inch
Hips - 37inch

*Measurements after Ripped -*
Thighs - 21inch _(lost 0.5 inches of each)_
Upper waist - _29.5inch (lost 1.5 inches)_
Lower waist - _30inch (lost 4 inches)_
Hips - 35.5inch _(lost 1.5 inches)_

I loved the workout and even though you can't see a massive change in the pictures I know under all that fat my muscles are toning nicely. I just have to lose the fat so you can see it!
 



Attached Files:







before ripped front.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









after ripped front.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4









before ripped side.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5









after ripped side.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## helen_beee

This part of the forums seems to have gone really quiet over the weekend. 

Anywho my challenge for the week is to do the opposite of what I did last week. No excessive exercise or strict clean eating. I'm going to eat whatever I want as long as it's within my calories and I'm going to start Six week 6 pack but none of this zumba'ing for hours on end followed by marathon walks (it didn't work last week so why bust my ass this week). I'm going to make sure I drink lots of water (at least one before each meal) but other than that I'm going to allow myself a bit of flexibility as I've been stressing so much about dropping the rest of the weight quickly when I need to focus on the long game.

Any more weigh-ins or personal challenges for this week?


----------



## sausages

Wow I can really tell the difference Helen! Well done! :) 

I think you're right about focusing on the long game. I've not had chance to work out today for the first time in well over a month. I'm feeling really bad, especially since we had a family meal at a carvery today. BUT I have to keep telling myself I need too focus on the long game like you. If I can't enjoy a family meal and then miss one day of working out I'm going to struggle in the long term. Ill just try to make better food choices tomorrow and maybe get a walk in as well as the shred. 

Must remember to drink water!!! I'm so bad at it!!


----------



## helen_beee

Thanks sausages 

Don't worry too much about the carvery, it's mainly vegetables after all :thumbup:

I love what you said about enjoying a family meal out and missing a day of exercise, after all it's about making lifestyle changes that can last long term, and being miserable isn't what I want to be long term.

Good luck with this week xx


----------



## swissie

Helen, you look great! 

Well, weighed in today but remain suspicious of my scales as I weighed less after breakfast than before. Anyhow, am now 122.4lbs so lost almost 1 1/2 lbs. I seem to fast well on the two days but am definitely eating more than I'm supposed to on normal days. Culprits remain baked goods (biscuits this week) and chocolate - I totally blame the crap weather we're having over here. Its never been this cold so late in the year in the three years I've been here and so am reaching for comfort food (as is my hubby who has also been trying to diet - though different from my diet). Come on summer I want to eat salads and melons!!!!

Good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## beth_terri

I've done terribly this week. Had a few good week's then crashed this week. I've been a bit sicky though and I always eat loads when I feel crap lol (hense me gaining 4 stone during my awfully sick pregnancy haha). Dreading weigh in on Tuesday xx


----------



## Twinks

Sorry I've been quiet this week. My Los first birthday is this week so we've been really busy organising his party and going to lots of other first birthdays :0) I weighed myself this morning and haven't lost any more :0( My target for this week is going to be 1-2lbs and I really need to tone overall so think its time to hit the treadmill so I'll aim for running three times this week. Eek I'm so not a runner lol :0)


----------



## caz_hills

Girls, I'm having a nightmare! I';m eating like a pig, work is manic and so I don't have any time to myself let alone to exercise.... :( Am getting a little low about it. 

Need to try and east healthily at the very least to make up for the no exercise. You're all doing so well!

Also met up with my NCT crowd on Friday and i'm the heaviest of all of them :( boo


----------



## Twinks

Sorry I've been quiet this week. My Los first birthday is this week so we've been really busy organising his party and going to lots of other first birthdays :0) I weighed myself this morning and haven't lost any more :0( My target for this week is going to be 1-2lbs and I really need to tone overall so think its time to hit the treadmill so I'll aim for running three times this week. Eek I'm so not a runner lol :0)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi girlies. Just checking in. :)

May workouts:
Callanetics - 2/6 done!
Pilates - 1/6 done!

I have also cut out chocolate digestives, because they are my worst downfall with food!

I'm going to start tracking my total miles walked from 1st June. :D


----------



## beth_terri

Weigh in tonight :( I know I've gained though xx


----------



## hellohefalump

Can I join you? I've lost 10kg since march!! I don't usually post in here because it makes me feel ashamed when I mess it up but I've managed to stick with it since march now...

I've been using myfitnesspal

Going to corfu in the summer. Want to wear a bikini.

Was 85kg now 75kg. I'm 5'1, I want to get down to around 60-65kg


----------



## sausages

Just a quick weigh in for me. I'm 143.8 lbs today. Slight loss. Ill take it!! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Second Pilates session of the remainder of May done! :thumbup:


----------



## wamommy

Eeep! I didn't know all of my lovely shred ladies had moved on over here! I've felt so lost without a fitness goal! :haha: Since finishing the Shred a couple of weeks ago I've GAINED 2 pounds :dohh:

Can I join you and get back on track?


----------



## beth_terri

Well I gained 2 this week :(. My first gain since I started sw but never mind, I was expecting it! Helen, when you edit my numbers on the first page will you put -3.5 for week one. I know I wasn't on here but I still did slimming world and that's what I lost that week :) xx


----------



## helen_beee

Been super busy this week so I haven't had chance to look in here.

Well done swissie and sausages on the weight loss, and well done mrswaffer on doing your workouts.

hellohefalump I shall add you to the front page and welcome wamommy you're more than welcome to join, adding you to the front page now.

I shall adjust your figures now beth.

It looks like people have been struggling and I can totally empathise, I've really been struggling but I had a big NSV at work yesterday when my colleagues were all commenting on how slim I'd gotten and questioning me on weight loss (now that I'm the resident fitness and weight loss guru). It's motivated me to keep going because obviously I'm making positive changes even if I have bad weeks and I've almost dropped another clothes size (which will take me to smaller than pre-preg). My weight is still higher than it was but I'm guessing I've got more muscles and I'm more toned than before.

Keep going ladies, it is worth it xx


----------



## helen_beee

Eeeek, so happy, I lost 2lbs this week (well just over but who's counting). I weighed myself a day early as I'm setting off for a little holiday in a few hours, hopefully I won't ruin it whilst I'm away. I'll have a couple of fast days when I get back (500cals) so it all balances out.

I'm only 2lbs heavier than I was at my booking in appointment and a hell of a lot fitter and more toned. So happy and proud of myself this week, I've had so many comments on my weight loss this week and it helped to put last weeks little gain into perspective. 

xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! I weighed myself this morning, and I'm 9st 2.75lbs - so we'll say 9st 3lbs (129lbs). It's coming off! :D

BMI of 23. :)


----------



## swissie

Hi all, good to hear more weight loss and Beth-terri you're still a net loser! 

I weighed in today as I am going on a trip tomorrow for a week. Only fasted one day this week but did eat less today and I am now at 120 1/2 lbs so that's another pound and a half gone. Am going to try hard to not gain while away though might take a break from fasting. Hoping to eat more salads, fruit and less sweets (as usual). 

Hope you all have good weigh ins this week.


----------



## munchin77

OMG! This is very inspiring for me, too. I need to get in shape for summer!!!!! :p


----------



## caz_hills

Mrswaffer I'm the same weight as you!!! I lost three lbs since last weight in so I'm now 9 stone 3 lb too :) yay!


----------



## sausages

I ate an Indian last night and didn't do my exercise video cause i was out in the evening and working in the day and stuff. That's going to have to be my one cheat day for the week. I'll need to eat better today and do my video probably when they kids are having their snack in about an hour. I've not got the motivation today. :( Weighed myself this morning and i was 2lb heavier too for some reason, so not happy about that! :( Hopefully it's just that big indian sitting in my tummy and i'll be able to shift that by next weigh in.


----------



## caz_hills

Sausages I'm sure it's just the Indian food! I bet next week it will have gone.

I hope I can keep my eating under control this weekend with it being bank holiday x


----------



## sausages

Thanks! It's morning I was back at 138.8, so .6 lb heavier than my last proper weigh in, but hats okay with me since I have eaten so badly this weekend. Indian Friday night, then fish and chips in a day out yesterday! We're going to the seaside again today and I know there will be donuts involved! Lol! Ill just have one though and were having a picnic instead of fish and chips again. 

Did level three of the shred for the second time today. I got through it all doing non mod except the rocky style sit ups. I just cannot get myself up past an inch off the floor!!

I'm on holiday on Saturday, so I don't know what that will mean for my exercise routine and eating. Obviously my eating will be different with eating out a bit and ice cream at the beach etc.. I'm not actually worried about that week. I anticipate ill put a few lbs on and I'm okay with that, it's my holiday. But, I am worried I won't be able to get back into my exercise routine when I get back home. I'm really enjoying it at the minute, but a week off could reset me!


----------



## helen_beee

I have had a fantastic few days away eating all the food, and I don't feel even the slightest bit guilty! Going to get an Indian tonight to round up my bank holiday binge before getting back on it tomorrow. I'm not bothered about losing or gaining this week because I feel like I totally deserved all the food 

I shall update the front page with the losses ASAP, well done to everyone! xx


----------



## pandacub

Ladies! First of all, hello :) i used to come on here a lot but then moved and had no internet. 
Secondly, i am in desperate need of weight loss support. Without frequent motivation, i will Not stick to healthy eating and currently my eating is out of control (for example, today i have eaten a big pizza and one and a half muffins and countless biscuits) 
I feel completely unhealthy anf am ready to change if youll have me :) 
i will weigh.myself in the morning (eek)


----------



## Twinks

Everyone doing so well :0) I'm still maintaining the 3lb weight loss I've achieved since joining you all but I'm happy with the small steps in the right direction lol! I'm currently walking to our local library which is about 2 miles. I've been trying really hard this week so shall weigh this weekend and see how I'm doing :0) x


----------



## Twinks

Ohh Helen bee please can u add a 1lb loss to week 3 for me please :-D thanks xx


----------



## sausages

Okay I don't know what planet I was on when I wrote my last post, but I haven't been 138.8 for a looooooooong time. Lol!


----------



## caz_hills

Not weighted myself for over a week and I fear the worst :( !!!! Must run tomorrow morning! x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've been really quite unwell this week and weighed myself yesterday morning. I was 8st 12lbs (124lbs), which I LOVE, but I know I won't stay there, since I basically had two whole days not eating a thing, and throwing up quite a lot! :sick:

So, technically, I've exceeded my goal! :wacko:


----------



## caz_hills

Sorry you're not well mrswaffer but weight is amazing! I know it's not the point - if your unwell that's horrible but there is a silver lining!


----------



## caz_hills

Yay weight in today and I'm now 9 st 2lb! 4lblost so far! So I ate lots of fudge to congratulate myself! x


----------



## helen_beee

Well ladies technically our challenge has finished now so well done ladies!

However, I didn't achieve my goal so I am going to continue with the 'Getting Summer Ready' challenge into June! I will spoiler the previous results and if anyone would like to update the first post with their June goals then let me know 

Congratulations to the losses and well done for all the hard work. I lost 4lbs but I have really struggled now I'm near to my goal weight. My main focus is going to be on body fat percentage and inches, and I'd like to be a confident size 10 by July!

xx


----------



## Twinks

I'm happy to continue Helen_Bee too as I started th challenge late and haven't achieved what I want yet. Im going on holiday in September so that's my ultimate goal to get to 10stone (I'm currently 10 stone 11lbs still but have been away on a hen do so it doesn't surprise me lol :0) This lovely English sunshine is encouraging me to keep trying tho. Does anyone have a skipping rope? I'm going to set myself a skipping challenge this week! 

Mon: 200 jumps
Tues: 300 jumps
Wed: 400
Thurs: 500
Fri: 600
Sat: 800
Sun: 1000 (why not lol) 

Let me know if anyone fancies it! I'm starting tonight after lo is in bed :0)

Edit: I've changed the amounts above as 50 was very easy lol! I haven't skipped in a long time ha ha! Was great fun though :0)


----------



## beth_terri

helen_beee said:


> Well ladies technically our challenge has finished now so well done ladies!
> 
> However, I didn't achieve my goal so I am going to continue with the 'Getting Summer Ready' challenge into June! I will spoiler the previous results and if anyone would like to update the first post with their June goals then let me know
> 
> Congratulations to the losses and well done for all the hard work. I lost 4lbs but I have really struggled now I'm near to my goal weight. My main focus is going to be on body fat percentage and inches, and I'd like to be a confident size 10 by July!
> 
> xx

Yep I'd like to keep it going! I maintained last week but have definitely lost this week. Will find out what for tomorrow! Its my birthday in about 12 weeks so I'm determined to lose my next 2 stone, get to 140lbs and be a small 10 by then! :) xx


----------



## caz_hills

I need to continue as well - i've only lost 4-5 lbs so that's rubbish and I need to keep going. I definately want an '8' at the start of my weight before summer. Although I go away next Monday so I doubt that will happen :( I'm struggling to find any time to exercise so I tried to eat less today and I hope it has worked! x


----------



## beth_terri

3lbs off this week :) so that took me to 8.5lbs off in the June week's. Which is pretty crap for me over 5 weeks!! 

Will do better this month :)


----------



## caz_hills

beth_terri said:


> 3lbs off this week :) so that took me to 8.5lbs off in the June week's. Which is pretty crap for me over 5 weeks!!
> 
> Will do better this week :)

Ah don't be harsh on yourself - I've done less but at least it's going in the right direction! x


----------



## Twinks

beth_terri said:


> 3lbs off this week :) so that took me to 8.5lbs off in the June week's. Which is pretty crap for me over 5 weeks!!
> 
> Will do better this month :)

I haven't lost much either :0( but I'm feeling much better and slightly fitter within myself so that's good :0) I actually bounced (yes bounced!) out of bed yesterday morning and feel so full of energy! That must be the effects of the exercise I've been doing and even though ok not losing much hopefully I'm toning. It's all good :0)


----------



## sausages

I'm going to be continuing with this now i'm back on holiday. I was away for a week, but i actually slipped into "holiday mode" a few days before we went. I'm so weak!! 

So anyway, i put on 2lbs in the last 2 weeks. :( I'm going to redo my 'before' photos and take my starting measurements again tomorrow. I usually do it on a Sunday. I also put on an inch to my waist i think. :( Can't blame AF either, cause i'm on CD6 or something. 

I'll be doing a few days of the shred to ease me back into exercising. I'm thinking one day of level one, 2 of two and 2 of three. Then i'll be starting ripped in 30 after that. I'm pretty stoked about getting rid of these couple of lbs, and hoping i can have them off by next week!

If i aim to be 4lbs lighter by the end of the month i think that's doable. If i'm not there by then i think i'll really need to reassess how i'm doing this. I'm not really dieting strongly, because i'm going for more of a lifestyle change than a short term quick loss, but if i need to up my game i guess i'll see by the end of the month. I'm in it for the long haul either way. :)


----------



## sausages

helen_beee, congratulations on your 4lb loss! I bet it does get more difficult the closer you get to your goal weight. I bet i would be so crap at just going "meh, close enough!" and giving in!!

Twinks, how did your skipping challenge go? I have a skipping rope and i find i can do about 100 fast skips before getting knackered. lol!

beth_terri, 3lbs off last week and 8.5lbs overall is brilliant!! Well done! :)


----------



## swissie

Hi everyone, sounds like you're all doing really well - congrats. I'm kind of back to square one as my holiday/trip meant lots of eating of unhealthy foods (too many restaurants, ice creams etc) and I put 3 lbs back on (now 123 lbs). Back to the 5/2 fasting tomorrow - just had a quick look at my wardrobe for motivation and i will fit into some of those dresses this summer! The weather is improving here so hopefully will want salads all the time. 

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## caz_hills

Right I officially NEED to get back on this. On holiday self catering in France and I am a blob :( so no messing now must sort this out!

Maybe the 5:2 diet is the way forward? Anyone used it?


----------



## sausages

I've not used the 5:2 diet before so i don't know much about it, but i just don't see it as being a long term thing iykwim. I'm trying to just slowly change my eating habits permanently to be healthier, so eventually eating better choices and less crap will become second nature. How does that 5:2 diet fair in the long term? Or do you just stop it and then have to struggle to maintain? I don't get it really. 

I had a pretty good day calorie wise yesterday, but i haven't started up my RI30. I need to get heavier weights. I have some 1kg ones, but she says you need heavy ones too, so what's that? 3kg? 5kg? I don't think i could manage with 5kg!! lol! I just don't know how much heavier they should be.


----------



## beth_terri

Sausages, why don't you just see if you could get a cheapish set of weights, rather than just buying one weight. You might only manage 3kg for now but in a few weeks time you'll want to increase again. 

Weigh in tonight! Excited and nerous as I had a stomach bug last week so whatever I weighed was based on a week of an empty stomach as everything I ate cane back up. So not sure what tonight will bring!


----------



## beth_terri

2.5 off this week. 

For some reason im a week behind you all and counted last week as my week 5 from the original post. But scrap that and use last week as the first week of June as it should be. So so far its...

June week 1: -3
June week 2: -2.5

My BMI is now 25.7 :) so almost back in the healthy range! Still got 1stone 12.5 to go though lol 
X


----------



## sausages

Well done beth_terri!!! You're doing ace! :)


----------



## beth_terri

Thanks! It feels so good getting it off! 32.5lbs gone! 

Where does it actually go lol??


----------



## sausages

I bet it would be cool to fill a rucksack with 32.5lbs of weight and see what it was like to carry that round with you again!! 

And yeah... where does it go? It must be poo'd, pee'd and sweated out!!


----------



## beth_terri

sausages said:


> I bet it would be cool to fill a rucksack with 32.5lbs of weight and see what it was like to carry that round with you again!!
> 
> And yeah... where does it go? It must be poo'd, pee'd and sweated out!!

Funny you say that, I've just got a connecta baby carrier and I was looking at the photos of me wearing my 2 stone 11 month old thinking just a few months ago I was a bit heavier than this! It was a strange realisation haha x


----------



## Twinks

Yay well done Beth!! I weighed myself a minute ago and I've lost another pound yaaayy!! I know it doesn't sound like much and Helen_Bee sorry I've lost track of what week we're on but please can you add it to my weight loss :-D That means I've lost 4lbs so far and I'm now only 4lbs off my starting weight. I'm so please I'm finally getting somewhere. I've had to work really hard at it though last week and this week. Whenever I have a sugar craving in the evenings I've been making myself a banana milkshake with just a banana and milk and its working a treat :0)


----------



## sausages

Is today a weigh in day? I think i was missing some weeks before cause i usually weigh on a Sunday, so i was either early or late. lol! I don't mind weighing in every Wednesday though if that's what is the day. :)


----------



## Twinks

Lol no I don't think today is weigh in day- I just got excited and weighed anyway lol oops :0) x


----------



## sausages

Ha ha ha! I actually weigh myself almost every day. Maybe a bit over the top, but it helps me to keep it at the forefront of my mind.


----------



## beth_terri

Me too! I know I shouldn't because my weight fluctuates and I tend to only lose the weight after Saturday in the week! 

My weigh in day is Tuesdays.


----------



## swissie

Hi everyone, 

Beth_terri - well done! And Twinks too.

Had my weigh in today, have dropped 1 lb (to 122lbs) but it was in fairness a crap diet week as didn't stick to 5:2 and made a very full fat but lovely chocolate cake as an early father's day treat and at 3/4 myself (over a few days). Inadvertently did a fast day today (but more because I was too busy to eat) - but still not totally motivated to control my eating. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sausages

Congrats on the 1lb loss swissie! :) 

I surprised myself this morning cause i weighed 139.8lbs!!!! :D I was completely shocked! I do wonder if it's partly to do with the fact that i've not been doing my exercise DVD for almost three weeks now. Any muscle that i did build up is obviously wasting away! I do hope i don't ache tomorrow after i start RI30 tonight!! :/

I bought some new scales too and they're ones that measure fat and water and BMI as well as weight. I'm not happy with them though cause i weigh a couple of lbs more on there!! :( So i have kept my old ones for now. Maybe when i am lighter i will make the switch. When it won't bother me so much. Right now every lost lb is a battle, i don't want to be giving none of those up for technology!!!


----------



## helen_beee

Sorry ladies I need to make a massive apology to you all, and to myself. I didn't just fall of the wagon, I dived off head first and ran away screaming!

My diet completely fell apart after my weekend away about a month ago and I couldn't get back on track. I stopped exercising for a week and a half and my stomach started turning back into jelly. I need to get back on it, I will have the body I deserve. I don't know how much weight I've put on but I will be weighing myself on Friday so that I know what I'm up against.

Yesterday I had a fast day just to prove to myself I could get in control of my eating again, but it was hard not to gorge on all the food. This morning I did level 1 of the 30 day shred and I was happy to be able to complete it and find it easier than first time round. I'm going to do this for the rest of the week before resuming 6-week six pack on Monday. I WILL log everything I eat, I WILL get in control of my eating and I WILL resume my exercise.

I feel terrible for letting you all down and I will update the front page ASAP. But most of all I feel terrible for letting myself down, I was on track to achieve all my goals and I was feeling great about myself for the first time in years. I have a first date on Friday with a really nice guy but I'm feeling so not confident about myself it's turning me into a nervous wreck, it doesn't help that I've been single for an awfully long time and haven't been on a date for the about 6 years.

Time to sort myself out


----------



## swissie

Hi everyone, bit quiet here.

Helen_beee, don't be so hard on yourself, it's normal to fall off the bandwagon every now and then (I've typically been more off than on!) but feel good, you're working on it again and you'll get to your target. I also really hope your date went well!

Sausages - well done on the weight loss, but your new scales sound terrifying, I'd stick to the old ones too! 

A good week for me, weigh in today and 2 lbs dropped this week. Did 2 fast days, which were surprisingly easy (warm weather helps), now I tend to skip breakfast and lunch, have a bit of fruit and a normalish dinner. Did have a really blow out weekend (hubby's birthday, so cakes, pancakes, burgers - you name it) but luckily not too much effect. Am now going to try to get to 112lbs - still off my pre-baby weight but is plenty slim for me!

Come on girls, let's hear your news...


----------



## beth_terri

Im having a pretty shit month again!


----------



## swissie

Oh no, why?


----------



## beth_terri

Well last week I couldn't make weigh in (Tuesday night slimming world), but all that week id been super strict, really really good, but didn't lose any weight according to my scales. So I just blew it from Tuesday-Friday on crap. Turned things around on Saturday so Ive only gained 1lb. Which considering what I ate is pretty good going. Not too upset about that x


----------



## Twinks

Sorry girls I've been really quiet in here lately. Been busy with so much going on with work and house move etc. Anyways I'm jumping back on the bandwagon and really must keep trying to lose this final 4lbs to get to ore pregnancy! Why I'm finding the last 4lbs impossible is beyond me! I did however have a cheeky lil blow out at the weekend and bought myself two new pairs of jeans! My goodness they make me feel so much better with no muffin top ha ha! 
I'm up for a challenge week so if anyone had a suggestions for a challenge week we could do one starting on Monday? :0)


----------



## swissie

Ahhh, beth-terri I totally sympathise, I fasted two days this week, got down to 118lbs and then had a normal day yesterday and today and find myself at 120lbs, which is where I was last week - no weight off. It's really p*ssing me off. I can only hope my body will work twice as hard next week to shift the lbs. Has your week improved? 

Twinks, I envy you having only 4 more lbs to shift - I'm sure you'll get there quickly. 

Everyone else okay?


----------

